# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Clock Speeds Revealed



## btarunr (May 26, 2015)

NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce GTX 980 Ti graphics card is shaping up to be the "almost Titan-X for two-thirds its price" product the company wants, out in the market. A leaked GPU-Z screenshot of the card by Korean tech-publication HardwareBattle (the same site that broke the card's core config,) reveals its reference clock speeds. All the values displayed by GPU-Z 0.8.2 in the screenshot are pulled from the system, and not an internal lookup table (all the LUT-based values are grayed out, because version 0.8.2 lacks those values for the GTX 980 Ti). The card offers clock speeds that are similar to those of the GTX Titan-X. The core is clocked at 1000 MHz, with a maximum GPU Boost frequency of 1076 MHz (1089 MHz on the GTX Titan-X), while the memory ticks at 7012 MHz (GDDR5-effective).

From our older article, it's known that the GTX 980 Ti will feature a lower CUDA core count, at 2,816 cores, compared to 3,072 on the GTX Titan-X. The TMU count is proportionately lower, at 176. The ROP count is a bigger mystery than Nessie. The card features 6 GB of GDDR5 memory, across a 384-bit wide memory interface. While the reference board design is something that's beginning to look dated, NVIDIA will allow its AIC (add-in card) partners to come up with custom-design boards factory-overclocked to Kingdom come, from day-one. The GeForce GTX 980 Ti is expected to be launched on the sidelines of Computex 2015, in the first week of June.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## RejZoR (May 26, 2015)

Is it just me or is NVIDIA desperately trying to steer off attention from Radeon R9-390 ? Does anyone even cares about 980Ti at the moment? Especially with R9-390 being right around the corner...


----------



## ZweiGaming (May 26, 2015)

so if your right the gtx 980 ti will be priced between 650-750 dollars making it a very logical choice for people who want a slightly cut down version of the Titan X.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2015)

Well I do...I care about both actually, since I am at my planned 2 year upgrade point (or will be in 2 months) on my 780.


----------



## chinmi (May 26, 2015)

so compared to titanx, this card probably 35% cheaper, and 10% slower ? nice.....


----------



## ZweiGaming (May 26, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Is it just me or is NVIDIA desperately trying to steer off attention from Radeon R9-390 ? Does anyone even cares about 980Ti at the moment? Especially with R9-390 being right around the corner...



I am very much looking forward to the Gtx 980 ti


----------



## 64K (May 26, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Is it just me or is NVIDIA desperately trying to steer off attention from Radeon R9-390 ? Does anyone even cares about 980Ti at the moment? Especially with R9-390 being right around the corner...



I care. I will wait to see what the R9 390x brings and at what price before choosing. We should know in June where both cards stand. This is interesting stuff for anyone that has been waiting for an upgrade.


----------



## ZweiGaming (May 26, 2015)

i dont think i could have picked a better time to get into computer stuff. I dont think iv ever gotten into something so interesting. Does it always get ike this when new cards come out from both ends?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2015)

Oh yes! Any major release cycle brings excitement and anticipation.  It also brings out the various hardcore fanboys on all sides and ends up turning into a slamfest many times.


----------



## ZweiGaming (May 26, 2015)

I am not a fan boy of either side, but have had better experiences with Nvidia cards and have had very bad experience with AMD's cards. but hold no grudges towards either sides.


But either way from what iv seen some games dont like AMD graphics cards that much


----------



## Octavean (May 26, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Is it just me or is NVIDIA desperately trying to steer off attention from Radeon R9-390 ? Does anyone even cares about 980Ti at the moment? Especially with R9-390 being right around the corner...



No,....

The GTX 980 Ti definitely has my interest as does the R9 390. I'm not saying I will buy either but they both have my interest.

This is just business as usual and par for the course.

Edit:



ZweiGaming said:


> I am not a fan boy of either side, but have had better experiences with Nvidia cards and have had very bad experience with AMD's cards. but hold no grudges towards either sides.
> 
> 
> But either way from what iv seen some games dont like AMD graphics cards that much



Same here, I hold no grudges towards either company and buy products from both companies.  However, in my case I have probably had more problems with nVidia cards.  This is due to the eVGA 8800GS which I had to RMA about three of four times before it finally died some time ago.  Then I just gave up on it.  That was probably more of an eVGA issue than anything else though.


----------



## ZweiGaming (May 26, 2015)

well iv never used a high end card on either side unfortunately


----------



## GhostRyder (May 26, 2015)

Clocks start out pretty low considering, but then again they don't want to start higher than Titan X or else they risk overshadowing it so it makes sense.  I am still beyond curious how much control and overclocking the card will have because that will determine how great it really is.


----------



## 64K (May 26, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Clocks start out pretty low considering, but then again they don't want to start higher than Titan X or else they risk overshadowing it so it makes sense.  I am still beyond curious how much control and overclocking the card will have because that will determine how great it really is.



I don't know anything about using cards for work and I'm aware that the Titan X isn't as good for some types of work as the last Titans due to compute but I have seen a few people that seem to know say that it still has it's uses in some types of work due to the 12 GB VRAM. They're going for around $1,050 so that makes me wonder about the price of the 980 Ti and could be a reason that Nvidia would not want for it to beat a Titan X but we'll see soon. According to the rumors samples have been sent to reviewers so I would not be surprised to see the review pop up here when the 980 Ti is revealed first week of June.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 26, 2015)

64K said:


> I don't know anything about using cards for work and I'm aware that the Titan X isn't as good for some types of work as the last Titans due to compute but I have seen a few people that seem to know say that it still has it's uses in some types of work due to the 12 GB VRAM. They're going for around $1,050 so that makes me wonder about the price of the 980 Ti and could be a reason that Nvidia would not want for it to beat a Titan X but we'll see soon. According to the rumors samples have been sent to reviewers so I would not be surprised to see the review pop up here when the 980 Ti is revealed first week of June.


 Yes, I have heard that as well as rendering is very reliant on high amounts of VRAM.  However, it is pretty apparent the Titan X is not designed with professional work in mind less so than last round (Plus with the whole logo stating "Designed by Gamers" they are pretty much aiming that at gamers in my book).

I am curious as well on the price, my guess is $750 because if they did $650 I feel it would undercut the GTX 980 because for the (Estimated) performance difference $150 would not be much for that much more performance at least to me.  The down side to that guess is that versions like MSI lightning and EVGA Classified will then run close to $1000 which I would be sad to see those priced at that point.


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 26, 2015)

chinmi said:


> so compared to titanx, this card probably 35% cheaper, and 10% slower ? nice.....



Not even 10%.  I would bet it is less than 5% weaker actually.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> Not even 10%.  I would bet it is less than 5% weaker actually.



With the performance difference probably evened out or surpassing the Titan-X on some of the special models, I imagine.


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 26, 2015)

Octavean said:


> No,....
> 
> The GTX 980 Ti definitely has my interest as does the R9 390. I'm not saying I will buy either but they both have my interest.
> 
> ...



That is an EVGA issue there.  Never buy from that garbage company unless you enjoy RMA's.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 26, 2015)

We need to see an official benchmarking scores in order to proof that the 980Ti is fast in it's class while being slightly cheaper than the Titan X. For now I'm still happy with my 970 G1 Gaming video card as I'm not targeting 1440p gaming just yet. ^^;


----------



## dj-electric (May 26, 2015)

"Slightly"

Like R9 270 is slightly cheaper than a R9 290X?


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 26, 2015)

I've been waiting this cards release with bated breathe i'll either buy one of these or get a cheaper 980.


----------



## Casecutter (May 26, 2015)

ZweiGaming said:


> i dont think i could have picked a better time to get into computer stuff. I dont think iv ever gotten into something so interesting. Does it always get ike this when new cards come out from both ends?


Wow... I remember Odyssey Visual Design Computer Animation Festivals at the La Jolla Museum of Contemporary Art, 1986 & 1987 those where exciting times... all to the sound track of 91X


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> We need to see an official benchmarking scores in order to proof that the 980Ti is fast in it's class while being slightly cheaper than the Titan X. For now I'm still happy with my 970 G1 Gaming video card as I'm not targeting 1440p gaming just yet. ^^;


970 can do 1440p no problem.


----------



## Nick. (May 26, 2015)

Hitting walls at 1440p with 780. Will buy whichever is cheaper of the two. (Hopin' it's the 980Ti)


----------



## sergionography (May 26, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> That is an EVGA issue there.  Never buy from that garbage company unless you enjoy RMA's.




I thought evga was supposed to be the best nvidia partner out there. As for me same here I've had all the problems with nvidia cards, both my Gts250 and after that my msi gtx460 started having screen artifacts and then completely died on me, and it so happened right after the warranty expired each time. I dont upgrade as frequently as most people here so longevity is important for me.AMD/ATI cards are way more future proof than nvidia card in my opinion. From the red camp I currently have my old hd5770 which is still running like a charm on an older phenom 2 gaming rig. And I helped my friend build a gaming rig around an r9 290x which is running very nicely. And as for my current I5 main rig it's running on an old spare hd4650 or something low end like that just until I make up my Mind on something, I'm currently not as hasty since hardly game as much as I used to. Any who maybe this round is the time for upgrades for me, crossing my fingers.


----------



## ZoneDymo (May 26, 2015)

I just dont get it, who really wants this card?
The Titan X might be the fastest single card but in my book is a major disappointment, lacking the power it should have by a lot.

Its like buying something for (more then) maximum dollar that is outdated day 1.
And now a slower version comes out......well sign me up....right?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 26, 2015)

ZoneDymo said:


> I just dont get it, who really wants this card?



Umm. Me. If the upcoming Fiji card isn't faster then this will probably be my choice, though I'll wait for a custom version.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> That is an EVGA issue there.  Never buy from that garbage company unless you enjoy RMA's.



When you buy reference cards which im pretty are all 8800 cards were, its not really EVGA, since they just get the chips, assemble, and throw stickers on the cooler. EVGA is NVIDIA's #1 partner.


----------



## 64K (May 26, 2015)

ZoneDymo said:


> I just dont get it, who really wants this card?
> The Titan X might be the fastest single card but in my book is a major disappointment, lacking the power it should have by a lot.
> 
> Its like buying something for (more then) maximum dollar that is outdated day 1.
> And now a slower version comes out......well sign me up....right?



I can understand you being a little disappointed with the high end full chip GPUs. We have become accustomed to getting a die shrink with a new architecture.

Tesla 65nm
Fermi 40nm
Kepler 28nm
Maxwell 28nm

We didn't get a die shrink with Maxwell and so there wasn't as big a leap in performance due to the chip being more efficient so that we could have more performance per watt from that alone as we are used to. Maxwell is actually a damned good architecture when you take this into account for the performance that it does give on the same process as Kepler.


----------



## Octavean (May 26, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> That is an EVGA issue there.  Never buy from that garbage company unless you enjoy RMA's.



The old 8800GS seemed to be one of the few older single slot cooling solution cards that could perform reasonably well.  I always suspected the cooling as the source of the problem.  I've had plenty of other eVGA cards that were fine and still are fine.   Thats not to say that eVGA didn't do something funky with the cooling or some other aspect of the card.

If I recall correctly the first RMA was very shortly after purchase but that was for many 8800GS cards (possibly not just eVGA labeled).  The replacement was new in retail packaging and had a slightly different cooler / fan design (which suggest that they had a problem with the initial design).

As for drivers though, I've had more problems with drivers on ATI cards then nVidia cards. I had to RMA an AIW 1900X card once but that was about it.

Edit:

Like I said before though, I have  no grudges either way and I will buy ATI and nVidia cards to this day.  If anything I wish there was a third or fourth manufacturer bringing competing GPU's to the market as well.


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 26, 2015)

sergionography said:


> I thought evga was supposed to be the best nvidia partner out there. As for me same here I've had all the problems with nvidia cards, both my Gts250 and after that my msi gtx460 started having screen artifacts and then completely died on me, and it so happened right after the warranty expired each time. I dont upgrade as frequently as most people here so longevity is important for me.AMD/ATI cards are way more future proof than nvidia card in my opinion. From the red camp I currently have my old hd5770 which is still running like a charm on an older phenom 2 gaming rig. And I helped my friend build a gaming rig around an r9 290x which is running very nicely. And as for my current I5 main rig it's running on an old spare hd4650 or something low end like that just until I make up my Mind on something, I'm currently not as hasty since hardly game as much as I used to. Any who maybe this round is the time for upgrades for me, crossing my fingers.



All I can do is speak from personal experience.  Me, and quite literally everyone I have known who had an EVGA card - had it break within a year (Except for maybe one person).

How does everyone know firsthand how good EVGA's customer support is?  They must have A LOT of cards break.

But yeah I will also agree that in my experience AMD cards are just hardier overclockers overall.


----------



## matar (May 26, 2015)

impressive @ $499


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 26, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> When you buy reference cards which im pretty are all 8800 cards were, its not really EVGA, since they just get the chips, assemble, and throw stickers on the cooler. EVGA is NVIDIA's #1 partner.


 
I don't think any of me or my friends cards were reference designs.  Look here is my experience with nvidia cards:

560 Ti (Me): Broke twice in 8 months
560 Ti (Brother): Broken SLI flicker
460 SE (Friend 1): Broke in 8 months
650 Ti (Friend 1): Broke within 6 months
560 Ti (Friend 2): Broke twice in 4 months
560 Ti (Friend 3): Still working

We all switched and you can see why.  We never abused these cards AT ALL.  Meanwhile we have had 5750, 6870, 6850's, 7970's, many 7950's, and 6450 that have never had any problems no matter how much we overclock them.

P.S.  Any of my friends with non-EVGA nvidia cards had zero issues as far as I know.


----------



## Uplink10 (May 26, 2015)

64K said:


> Maxwell is actually a damned good architecture when you take this into account for the performance that it does give on the same process as Kepler.


It would be a better solution to first switch to a very low manufacturing process where you will be stuck for a lot of years and then start optimizing architecture than to start optimizing architecture on 28nm manufacturing process.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 26, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> I don't think any of me or my friends cards were reference designs.  Look here is my experience with nvidia cards:
> 
> 560 Ti (Me): Broke twice in 8 months
> 560 Ti (Brother): Broken SLI flicker
> ...



I think I had (from EVGA):

260 SSC
580 SC
780ti Classified Hydrocopper (current)
780ti Classified (custom block - also hydrocopper).

Both 780ti's massively overclocked above 1350Mhz on custom BIOS at 1.35v (PSU overloaded and shut down).  First card actually rocked up to 1386Mhz at 1.37v before sli.

A lot of folk rubbish brands but it's really an availability heuristic.  I've never had a card fail my most recent AMD were 5850's and 7970's.  They didn't fail either.  I'm sure you could browse selectively but this is the first thing i came across:

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...e-Rates-by-Generation-563/#NVIDIAFailureRates

No mention of brands but the generic is that AMD of late are actually worse.


----------



## Arjai (May 26, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> No mention of brands but the generic is that AMD of late are actually worse.


They did mention the Brand. ASUS. For both AMD and Nvidia cards, that their data is based on.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 26, 2015)

Arjai said:


> They did mention the Brand. ASUS. For both AMD and Nvidia cards, that their data is based on.



Yar, I meant that it wasn't a brand comparison.  It's luck of the draw for the most part anyway.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> It would be a better solution to first switch to a very low manufacturing process where you will be stuck for a lot of years and then start optimizing architecture than to start optimizing architecture on 28nm manufacturing process.


this makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Casecutter (May 26, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...e-Rates-by-Generation-563/#NVIDIAFailureRates
> 
> *No mention of brands* but the generic is that AMD of late are actually worse.


 
Incorrect it mentions a brand in the *5/5/2014 Update: "*We've received some questions about what brands and models of card we used. We primarily use Asus DirectCU cards whenever possible, and the basic Asus models when there are not DirectCU versions available. It is possible that the high failure rates are limited to Asus cards, but we have used Asus as our primary supplier for video cards for a long time now..."

As we never are provided the actual types of failures it's odd to speculate it is from the AMD chips themselves as I'm sure both AMD and Asus would have dyno/check/quality to sort prior to surface mounting to the PCB. Puget Systems only in-house testing found more immediate shortcomings, 5 min Furmark probably being the worst, and one stress test that of late which is recognized by Nvidia card and limits power. 

Actually Asus was known for issue with its DirectCU implementation for the first Hawaii production, and this perhaps being reported, plainly cooling or Asus PCB quality.

Puget Systems comes across as "advertising" it is more AMD reference card condition although one should see it as an Asus shortcoming, almost to the point it smelled as some sort of "Tier 0" stunt from the time period.


----------



## xorbe (May 26, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> 560 Ti (Me): Broke twice in 8 months
> 560 Ti (Brother): Broken SLI flicker
> 460 SE (Friend 1): Broke in 8 months
> 650 Ti (Friend 1): Broke within 6 months
> ...



560 / 560 Ti cards were the worst they ever made, so many of them needed a notch of voltage.  Easily fixed by a custom flash, but very few have any interest in that of course.  All of my EVGA SC cards have been trash, I either had to down-clock-flash or up-volt-flash.

Anyway, 980Ti looks set to deliver good performance, as long as the 6GB cap is minded.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (May 26, 2015)

Captain_Tom said:


> I don't think any of me or my friends cards were reference designs.  Look here is my experience with nvidia cards:
> 
> 560 Ti (Me): Broke twice in 8 months
> 560 Ti (Brother): Broken SLI flicker
> ...


Meanwhile, my experience with EVGA has been quite the opposite.

550ti sli (me) bought a week after release, still work to this day.
550ti sli 2GB (friend 1) both work, were just upgraded
geforce 770 sli (friend 2) running on 1200 mhz OC for a year, plenty of time in folding@home, both still work great
geforce 660 (friend 2) still running, used as folding@home server
geforce 580 (friend 3) was still working as of a year ago, when it was sold.
geforce 780 (friend 3) still working

only the 550ti gpus were reference models, the rest were custom PCBs. reference high end models seem to have issues, but those 550tis were just tanks. 

I myself went with pny's 3 fan 770s, wonderful cards, but would have gone with evga if these didnt exist.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 27, 2015)

390x is just Hawaii rebrand, 980Ti will blow 390x into smithereens. AMD f*cked up big time this round


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 27, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> 390x is just Hawaii rebrand, 980Ti will blow 390x into smithereens. AMD f*cked up big time this round



We can hope that the 390X runs on Tonga but yeah otherwise it will just be ~13% Stronger than the 980 and while it will beat the 980 by a little it won't beat the 980 Ti unless a game uses more than 5.5GB.


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 27, 2015)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Meanwhile, my experience with EVGA has been quite the opposite.
> 
> 550ti sli (me) bought a week after release, still work to this day.
> 550ti sli 2GB (friend 1) both work, were just upgraded
> ...



Lucky you.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (May 27, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> 390x is just Hawaii rebrand, 980Ti will blow 390x into smithereens. AMD f*cked up big time this round


I believe you are talking about the 380x? the 390x is a new GPU.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 27, 2015)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> I believe you are talking about the 380x? the 390x is a new GPU.



Fiji is of course new, but the latest rumours suggest the 390X is a going to be a 8GB 290X:

http://videocardz.com/55659/leaked-driver-confirms-hawaii-rebrands-in-radeon-300-series

This ties in with Fiji having a new brand name, maybe true, maybe not, either way OMG release something new already AMD.


----------



## RealNeil (May 27, 2015)

Octavean said:


> If anything I wish there was a third or fourth manufacturer bringing competing GPU's to the market as well.



^^^This^^^

I'll go by reviews that come out and then choose what I want to get.


----------



## Slizzo (May 27, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Fiji is of course new, but the latest rumours suggest the 390X is a going to be a 8GB 290X:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55659/leaked-driver-confirms-hawaii-rebrands-in-radeon-300-series
> 
> This ties in with Fiji having a new brand name, maybe true, maybe not, either way OMG release something new already AMD.



I believe you may have substituted some numbers in your sentence there. Your link proves nothing except that some from of Radeon R300 is going to be a rebrand. It's pretty well known and accepted that the 390 and 390X are going to be new silicon.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 27, 2015)

Slizzo said:


> I believe you may have substituted some numbers in your sentence there. Your link proves nothing except that some from of Radeon R300 is going to be a rebrand. It's pretty well known and accepted that the 390 and 390X are going to be new silicon.



We shall see!

Same story, Guru3D twist:

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-radeon-r9-390r9-380r9-370-and-r9-360-series-rebrands.html



			
				Hilbert said:
			
		

> Not possible with gen 1 .. HBM V1 is max four stacks each with a max of four 256GB layers, thus 4GB in total - AMD resistantly confirmed that in recent conference call with me. And if you look at the ASUS SKU: ASUS R9390X-DC2-8GD5
> 
> You'll see 8GD5 at the end, that is short for 8GB GDDR5, thus not HBA and thus not Fiji. 390 = Hawaii, I have no doubt.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 27, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> 390x is just Hawaii rebrand, 980Ti will blow 390x into smithereens. AMD f*cked up big time this round


R9 390X is supposed to be (Err rumored) a Tonga updated 8gb R9 290X that will bump the performance up and makes it intended to compete with the GTX 980.  The actual Fiji chips (Fiji Pro and XT if they do both which is highly probable because there will be some chips not perfect) are going to be different names and be the competition for the GTX 980ti and Titan X supposedly.  Though right now there are more rumors out there than there is fact so who really knows.  Fact is though there will be a new chip this round and they are not straight up rebranding everything including the top end.  If they didn't release something new then it would mean trouble and we probably would have seen it already.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Is it just me or is NVIDIA desperately trying to steer off attention from Radeon R9-390 ? Does anyone even cares about 980Ti at the moment? Especially with R9-390 being right around the corner...


Well at least Nvidia are actually releasing a card when the opposition does. I seem to remember a whole bunch of "leaked" marketing - performance, purported pictures, coming soon to a  etailer near you - for the 390X just as the Titan X launched.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 27, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> A lot of folk rubbish brands but it's really an availability heuristic.  I've never had a card fail my most recent AMD were 5850's and 7970's.  They didn't fail either.  I'm sure you could browse selectively but this is the first thing i came across:
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...e-Rates-by-Generation-563/#NVIDIAFailureRates
> 
> No mention of brands but the generic is that AMD of late are actually worse.


Hardware France publish 6 monthly return rates from one of Europes biggest etailers (see other editions on the site to get a 3-4 year overview) The minimum sample size is fairly large. It makes some sobering reading for those AMD cheerleaders taking potshots at EVGA.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/934-5/cartes-graphiques.html

Bear in mind that these are total returns. Failures, buyers remorse, and customer dissatisfaction ( coil whine, too high expectation etc.) are all included.
my personal experience with EVGA has been exemplary. 8800U (3), GTX 280 (2), GTX 580, GTX 780 - all overclocked, no complaints.


----------



## wickedcricket (May 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Is it just me or is NVIDIA desperately trying to steer off attention from Radeon R9-390 ? Does anyone even cares about 980Ti at the moment? Especially with R9-390 being right around the corner...



You mean the refreshed GPU's they re-branding and going to sell under RX 300 flag, the same that were around the corner for many years?

*AMD6658.1 AMD Radeon R7 360 Graphics Bonaire XTX = Radeon R7 260X
AMD67B0.1 AMD Radeon R9 300 Series Hawaii XT = Radeon R9 290X
AMD67B1.1 AMD Radeon R9 300 Series Hawaii PRO        = Radeon R9 290
AMD6810.1 AMD Radeon R7 370 Graphics Curacao XT =Radeon R9 270X
AMD6810.2 AMD Radeon R7 300 Series Curacao XT = Radeon R9 270X
AMD6811.1 AMD Radeon R7 300 Series Curacao PRO = Radeon R9 270
AMD6939.1 AMD Radeon R9 300 Series Tonga PRO =Radeon R9 285
*


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2015)

Maybe because all AMD cards that have GCN already fully support DX12 and can actually afford to do that. Unlike NVIDIA which doesn't even with last gen Maxwell... Just sayin'

I'm not saying that's the best way to do things from consumer perspective, but if the prices are right, no one really cares in the end. If people will be able to get rebranded R9-290X for around 200 €, I think many will grab it. After all, this card still attacks GTX 970 despite its age.

Besides, don't be daft into thinking that they'll rebrand same GPU's for the 3rd time. R9-370X will never be based on R9-270X. R9-370X will most likely be based on R9-280X variant (R9-285X most likely).


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

LOL 'let their board partners overclock it until kingdom come'...

... dont you mean until you reach NVIDIA's abhorrently low power limit?


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 27, 2015)

This is interesting.
So compared to a 780Ti it has double the VRAM, double the Pixel Fillrate (really??), but 64 less shaders and aprox same texture fill rate and memory bandwidth.


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

I am guessing (hoping) that texture fill rates and memory bandwidth are not saturated, hence the choice?


----------



## Shigawire (May 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Is it just me or is NVIDIA desperately trying to steer off attention from Radeon R9-390 ? Does anyone even cares about 980Ti at the moment? Especially with R9-390 being right around the corner...



I think you could be right. The truth is, with DirectX 12 looming on the horizon, Nvidia will lose its long held competitive edge over AMD. There will now be a lot more competition. DX12, beyond being a godsend for developers and gamers, is also an _equalizer_ between the GPU giants.
All in all, good times are coming for PC gamers, performance wise. With DX12, there are no more issues with providing SLI support for games. We can also for the first time consider SLI VR, a split frame rendering a realistic prospect.


----------



## Casecutter (May 27, 2015)

wickedcricket said:


> You mean the refreshed GPU's they re-branding and going to sell under RX 300 flag, the same that were around the corner for many years?
> 
> *AMD6658.1 AMD Radeon R7 360 Graphics Bonaire XTX = Radeon R7 260X
> AMD67B0.1 AMD Radeon R9 300 Series Hawaii XT = Radeon R9 290X
> ...


What I find odd in that derived list is how they devalued the X70 class card as just an "R7".  Just saying this whole model matrix info is really “corrupted” from what we knew and had previously.  I'm not putting much prominence as to that matrix info, heck this could be simply be back filling spots for OEM and Mobil, and the new discrete aftermarket stuff is 4XX series... I doubt that last driver offered these tell-tale-tidbits are even the “reviewers driver for the release”, AMD probably won't see needing to post that till the reveal at Computex.
The crystal balls are quit anxious about all this and making anything out of it.


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2015)

Not to mention, in DX12, Radeons from older generation (R9-290) are serious competition against even latest GeForce cards in DX12 mode...

Though I hope multi-card setups will be more user friendly over current hacked options with game profiles. It's one of the reasons why I always strictly used just 1 GPU. Because it's guaranteed problem free. No one can say the same for any SLi or Crossfire setup.

Also, stacking more GPU's on single card should be a lot easier with DX12...


----------



## Shigawire (May 27, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Not to mention, in DX12, Radeons from older generation (R9-290) are serious competition against even latest GeForce cards in DX12 mode...
> 
> Though I hope multi-card setups will be more user friendly over current hacked options with game profiles. It's one of the reasons why I always strictly used just 1 GPU. Because it's guaranteed problem free. No one can say the same for any SLi or Crossfire setup.
> 
> Also, stacking more GPU's on single card should be a lot easier with DX12...



Absolutely right. I have a twin 980 SLI setup, but even that has (at times) mediocre SLI support. It all depends on the game I'm playing. But with DX12, at least I know that SLI support will be near flawless and NOT wonky, like it's been hitherto.

Under DX12, AMD's already strong flagships will suddenly find strength that the users never knew it had.. DX12 not only equalize the playing field between the GPU giants, it also prolongs the lifetime of each gamer's graphics card! I'm so excited for this change, it's hard to not get carried away.


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2015)

AMD doesn't exactly like it (since it won't sell more of their new cards), but gamers that have R9-290's will be super happy.


----------



## haswrong (May 27, 2015)

chinmi said:


> so compared to titanx, this card probably 35% cheaper, and 10% slower ? nice.....



its definitely not nice.. for 4k, i need something faster, not slower, and 50% cheaper, not 35%..


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

Gotta pay to play 4k friend.


----------



## lukesky (May 28, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Hardware France publish 6 monthly return rates from one of Europes biggest etailers (see other editions on the site to get a 3-4 year overview) The minimum sample size is fairly large. It makes some sobering reading for those AMD cheerleaders taking potshots at EVGA.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/934-5/cartes-graphiques.html
> 
> ...



EVGA does not ever appear in the hardware.fr component return page in all the years I have looked at. It could be because (I speculate) the volume of sales in the EU channel is too low or hardware.fr simply cannot measure EVGA sales due to some restrictions.

Edit: If you read in the middle of this page, it lists the cards that have sold more than 200 units or 100 units in italics hardware.fr tracks to get the return rankings.
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/934-5/cartes-graphiques.html


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 28, 2015)

lukesky said:


> EVGA does not ever appear in the hardware.fr component return page in all the years I have looked at. It could be because (I speculate) the volume of sales in the EU channel is too low or hardware.fr simply cannot measure EVGA sales due to some restrictions.


Probably the brand isn't high volume in France and Belgium, although it sold through the major (r)etailers


lukesky said:


> Edit: If you read in the middle of this page, it lists the cards that have sold more than 200 units or 100 units in italics hardware.fr tracks to get the return rankings.


I am actually aware of this fact, thanks. I have been following the return figures since their inception on Hardware France/BeHardware. The only reason I included the link (and the associated links that can be accessed through it) is because a minimum sample size from a major etailer should provide a better level of factual basis than some anecdotal posting by an anonymous forum member - one who seems to be waging a war on EVGA at every opportunity. Even a casual glance at EVGA's Newegg verified ownership reviews should be accorded better status against such an self-admittedly small sample size.


----------



## 64K (May 28, 2015)

More info on the GTX 980 Ti and some gaming benches leaked. Apparently it will have 96 ROPs just like the Titan X.

http://videocardz.com/55739/nvidia-...iguration-confirmed-gaming-performance-leaked


----------



## lukesky (May 28, 2015)

It was already known it would have 96 ROPS in order to arrive at 384 bits memory bandwidth. Now the million dollar question is whether it would have L2 cache removed and have the -0.5GB penalty.


----------



## xorbe (May 28, 2015)

lukesky said:


> It was already known it would have 96 ROPS in order to arrive at 384 bits memory bandwidth. Now the million dollar question is whether it would have L2 cache removed and have the -0.5GB penalty.



No that was the whole rub with the 970, 256-bit but ROPs disabled ("enabled but unused").  If 980 Ti has all ROPs then it probably has all L2.


----------



## Xzibit (May 28, 2015)

xorbe said:


> No that was the whole rub with the 970, 256-bit but ROPs disabled ("enabled but unused").  If 980 Ti has all ROPs then it probably has all L2.



Nope, He is right. Its a matter if any L2 are disabled.


----------



## xorbe (May 28, 2015)

Huh, then I need to go re-read, I must have gotten confused again.  =/


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 28, 2015)

xorbe said:


> No that was the whole rub with the 970, 256-bit but ROPs disabled ("enabled but unused").  If 980 Ti has all ROPs then it probably has all L2.


That is my understanding also. ROPs and L2 are linked. Disabling ROPs/L2 (as in the 970), but maintaining an enabled memory controller causes the slowdown of the second partition. As the Anandtech article clearly states (that Xzibit used the attached diagram in his post)


> In doing this, each and every 32 bit memory channel needs a direct link to the crossbar through its partner ROP/L2 unit. However in the case of the GTX 970 a wrench is thrown into the works, as there are 7 crossbar ports and 8 memory channels


If the ROPs are fully enabled, then each associated 32kB L2 slice, should also be enabled....and if the memory controller configuration is fully enabled then the issue that affected the 970 should not be relevant to the 980Ti.


----------



## <-_-> (May 29, 2015)

EVGA GTX 980 Ti list from ShopBLT.

06G-P4-4990-KR NVIDIA REFERENCE FAN : $798.77
06G-P4-4991-KR EVGA ACX2.0+ COOLING : $798.77
06G-P4-4992-KR SC NVIDIA REFERENCE FAN : $815.85
06G-P4-4993-KR SC EVGA ACX2.0+ COOLING : $810.16
06G-P4-4995-KR SC+ WITH BP EVGA ACX2.0+ : $827.25

http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=%21ORDERID%21&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=GTX980TI


----------



## Xzibit (May 29, 2015)

<-_-> said:


> EVGA GTX 980 Ti list from ShopBLT.
> 
> 06G-P4-4990-KR NVIDIA REFERENCE FAN : $798.77
> 06G-P4-4991-KR EVGA ACX2.0+ COOLING : $798.77
> ...



Not surprised.  If those turn out to be true.

The bright side, at least you get Titan X performance for $200 less.


----------



## xorbe (May 29, 2015)

Ooh I don't know about that.  Someone with $800 to blow on a gfx card probably has $999 for a Titan X.  Not sure that is going to fly with people.  Too close in pricing to the top dog.


----------



## EarthDog (May 29, 2015)

I see these prices as pretty liquid too... If the 390x comes in at $600 and beats it, I can see the 980ti come down in price.


----------

